# Home made sesame seed bread and burger rolls



## redneck5236 (Mar 18, 2021)

Made some home made sesemee stead bread and burger rolls ! Fresh burgers for dinner tonight !


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2021)

RN5236, your bread looks delicious!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 18, 2021)

Nothing beats fresh homemade bread. I bet the kitchen smells wonderful!


----------



## Bytor (Mar 18, 2021)

Those look great.  Not many foods are better than fresh bread....


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wow, that bread looks wonderful.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice job on the bread!
Looks delicious!
Al


----------

